# An Old Tired Dog..



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

An old, tired-looking dog wandered into the yard. I could tell from his collar and well-fed belly that he had a home.

He followed me into the house, and down the hall, and fell asleep in a corner.

An hour later, he went to the door, and I let him out.

The next day he was back, resumed his position in the hall, and slept for an hour. This continued for several weeks.

Curious, I pinned a note to his collar: "Every afternoon your dog comes to my house for a nap."

The next day he arrived with a different note pinned to his collar:

"He lives in a home with ten children -- he's trying to catch up on his sleep. Can I come with him tomorrow?"


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL!

I bet Gucci can relate to that (kinda!)

Granted, we only have my stepkids here every other weekend...she is SO tired by the time we crawl into bed. She loves it when they come over, she gets all excited and happy to see them, but the following Monday after they leave...she sleeps ALL DAY LONG! ound:

When she's had enough of the kids, she'll either crawl on the couch and sleep behind me and I'll protect her from them trying to wake her up, OR if she's REALLY had enough, she goes to our bedroom and crawls in bed!

They are coming tonight, I should tell her to rest up' ehh? 

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

ound:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

LOVE it!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Diane,

That is so funny!!!!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

ound:ound:ound:
That was really cute.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

That's a good one! ound:ound:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Great story Diane!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Too funny! Thanks, Diane!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Very good story, I can relate and I only have two. lol


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That's so cute, Diane! :biggrin1:


----------

